# EQUALS: Starring Kristen Stewart and Nicholas Hoult – Available on Blu-ray and DVD September 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *EQUALS​*
> 
> 
> Available on Blu-ray™ and DVD September 6 from Lionsgate
> ...


----------

